# best food for my puppy



## chickadee (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is where my post should be, have never used forums of any description before.
HEEEELLLLPPPP!!!! Where do i start? I have a 14 w/o chocolate labrador and i am researching the best food for my puppy. in true lab style, he will heat pretty much anything. what i want to know is the best dry food to feed him. I want to do the right thing by this little guy. I am in Australia so i need something which is available here. was looking at orijen but have just read it has been removed from sale here.
Looks like my options are Artemis, Eaglepack, Royal Canin breed specific, Advance, Nutro and Supercoat. Looking at ingredient lists, there is something in all of them that may be undesirable for puppys. 
My head is spiining reading so much as I read positive comments, then find as many negative. 
Some advice would be really appreciated
Thanks:redface:


----------



## pdxjazz (Aug 28, 2010)

chickadee said:


> Not sure if this is where my post should be, have never used forums of any description before.
> HEEEELLLLPPPP!!!! Where do i start? I have a 14 w/o chocolate labrador and i am researching the best food for my puppy. in true lab style, he will heat pretty much anything. what i want to know is the best dry food to feed him. I want to do the right thing by this little guy. I am in Australia so i need something which is available here. was looking at orijen but have just read it has been removed from sale here.
> Looks like my options are Artemis, Eaglepack, Royal Canin breed specific, Advance, Nutro and Supercoat. Looking at ingredient lists, there is something in all of them that may be undesirable for puppys.
> My head is spiining reading so much as I read positive comments, then find as many negative.
> ...


I did allot of research recently as I just got a boxer puppy and was looking for the very best dry dog food. I ended up choosing *GO! Grain Free Endurance Formula*, it's made up in Canada. Most of the other high end dog foods were very high in protein and this one is closer to the recommended levels yet still has top quality ingredients. All the dog food websites give it their highest rating as well. I see where they ship to Europe and Asia, so I would contact the company (Petcurean) to see if they can get it into Australia. Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would go with Either Artemis or Eagle Pack Holistic, those are the best ones out of the ones mentioned. But do post the ingredient list once you decide, some formulas are better then others.


----------



## TobyCarlos (Oct 4, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I would go with Either Artemis or Eagle Pack Holistic, those are the best ones out of the ones mentioned. But do post the ingredient list once you decide, some formulas are better then others.


2nd the artemis.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I have labbies! If you can go raw. The difference is amazing! My Rye had flakes I know cholocates can get them as well. Labs are known for skin issues. Since they have been on raw, they dont smell and no flakes ontop of additional pros of PMR,

I wish we would have known before.:frown:

I liked Blue Bufflao but since the recall on Vit D I am not so sure anymore. I infact switched to raw for that reason. They had recalled one of the dog foods we had been feeding before we switched to Blue, then I just went to PMR few months ago and they recalled Blue.

I know this is a kibble section, but having labs and owning them. I have never had such amazing shiny coats on a lab like this. Even if you can so alittle of both (raw and kibble).


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

First choice would be raw for optimal health, if not raw then ZiwiPeak air dried meat diet. Artemis Maximal if you decide on a kibble.


----------



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with most others on this forum. Petcurean Go endurance formula is a great choice as someone suggested earlier.

If you are going grain free I would suggest: 

1) Orijen Puppy
2) Instinct
3) Petcurean Now/Go
4) Artemis
5) Wellness Core, Taste of the Wild

I currently feed my pup a combination of Orijen Puppy and Instinct Rabbit, he is a high energy breed (welsh terrier) and has an amazing coat.

Good luck.:smile:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

speeddts said:


> I agree with most others on this forum. Petcurean Go endurance formula is a great choice as someone suggested earlier.
> 
> If you are going grain free I would suggest:
> 
> ...


i believe all of those (with the exception of the Orijen or the Instinct Rabbit), have Ca levels beyond what most large breed pup owners would recommend. id definitely consider a lab to be a larger breed pup.


----------

